# [Dolphin FM] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request

## sebaro

Dolphin and Konqueror freeze when opening /proc, dmegs shows this:

```

[ 227.014753] Call Trace:

[ 227.017428] [<ffffffff8139a1c0>] vsnprintf+0x120/0x5b0

[ 227.020108] [<ffffffff811bd610>] seq_vprintf+0x30/0x50

[ 227.022769] [<ffffffff811bd66e>] seq_printf+0x3e/0x40

[ 227.025409] [<ffffffff8106ffab>] r_show+0xab/0xd0

[ 227.028046] [<ffffffff811bd1df>] seq_read+0x2cf/0x3c0

[ 227.030674] [<ffffffff811ffcf3>] proc_reg_read+0x43/0x70

[ 227.033302] [<ffffffff81199db3>] __vfs_read+0x23/0x120

[ 227.035919] [<ffffffff8133c441>] ? security_file_permission+0xa1/0xb0

[ 227.038528] [<ffffffff8119a939>] ? rw_verify_area+0x49/0xb0

[ 227.041117] [<ffffffff8119aa2e>] vfs_read+0x8e/0x130

[ 227.043685] [<ffffffff8119be11>] SyS_read+0x41/0xb0

[ 227.046226] [<ffffffff81ab5efb>] entry_SYSCALL_64_fastpath+0x1e/0xad

```

Is this an issue with the kernel or with Dolphin?

I have no need in opening /proc but it's the first in Konqueror location drop down menu and I open it by mistake.

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

If the kernel prints BUG, that is always a kernel bug.

----------

## sebaro

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If the kernel prints BUG, that is always a kernel bug.

 

But why it happens only in Dolphin and not in browsers and terminals?

Dolphin must be doing something else than just listing files, maybe is trying to write into /proc:

```

[ 227.035919] [<ffffffff8133c441>] ? security_file_permission+0xa1/0xb0 

[ 227.038528] [<ffffffff8119a939>] ? rw_verify_area+0x49/0xb0 

```

----------

## Hu

Those lines are uncertain.  Which file is Dolphin trying to read?  Are you sure the browser opened the same file?

----------

## sebaro

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Those lines are uncertain.  Which file is Dolphin trying to read?  Are you sure the browser opened the same file?

 

I don't know what Dolphin does, the moment it opens the /proc directory it freezes/crashes.

I assumed it did something because of the file permission message in dmesg.

If I open a subdirectory or a file directly (/proc/cpuinfo) it works, but when I go up to root of /proc it freezes.

In browsers or terminals I can list any directory and read any file including root /proc.

----------

